# Ft. Stewart Hunting



## rksack (Jul 17, 2015)

I've hunted off and on at Ft. Stewart and been fortunate enough to shoot two hogs here.  I've always been in a stand, though, and had them come up on me.  I'm trying to decide if I will have better luck stalking vs. tree stand.  I've never stalked before so I don't know specifics, but I have looked for signs (especially near water and feed plots / hard woods) and know what to look for.  What are your thoughts on which one has more success?  I'd like to take my 14 year old son, who has gone hunting with me 10 to 12 times, but never seen larger game, so has no kill yet, other than squirrels.  I'm concerned, as well, for safety and the possibility of being charged while hunting.  Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 9, 2015)

I hunted fort stewart a whole lot in the past. I was stationed there until 2012 then I moved to Germany. I just moved to FLW Missouri last month....which is the reason I have not been on the forums in like 3 years. lol.... anyhow hog hunting is rather difficult there. However I used everything I learned there and put it to use here and have killed 4 hogs already with my bow while STALKING. Something you must know about hogs is that they do not stay put for too long, especially when they are pressured as much as they are down there. In the 3 years I hunted there, I killed a pile of hogs...ALL WHILE STALKING! I am a Ohio guy, we hunt big game from a tree stand, so naturally I though that was the way you were supposed to do it. I was wrong. One season I hunted tree stands only and saw a whopping 2 pigs. I ran into a few guys from Carolina and they taught me over a weekend how to track and kill hogs. The advice they gave me was crucial in the success I had after that. I killed well over 50 hogs in the next 2 years. I would hunt them with my bow, and also hunt them with a shotgun. Get on the fresh sign early in the morning and follow it. Youll catch up to them eventually. If you have any questions feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## Okiefenokee (Oct 8, 2015)

Its really up to you. The hogs on ft stewart always move around so predicting them to be in a spot is tough. Ive had alot more luck spot and stalking them. Sure youre gonna be sweating from walking through the woods but itll pay off when you run into a pack of them. Ive shot 2 out of a tree stand but Ive shot 4 spot and stalking. If you need any help just pm me Im no expert but I can give you what I know or works for me.


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 9, 2015)

Stalking is the way to go. I have killed one from a stand there and a bunch stalking, plus stalking allows you to identify other great areas to hunt at the same time.
Gary


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 6, 2015)

IMO stalking is the ONLY way to hunt them.


----------



## jakegourley (Nov 30, 2015)

I just started hunting fort stewart this week and spent the day down there saturday scouting areas. Stalking through a creek bottom with my bow and almost got a shot off at a smaller pig. I think stalking is definitely the way to go.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Dec 3, 2015)

If you kill 50 hogs in two years you better have a lot of friends to give the meat to. The only problem I have with stalking is figuring out where the heck I am so I can drag them to the road.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 8, 2015)

hunterofopportunity said:


> If you kill 50 hogs in two years you better have a lot of friends to give the meat to. The only problem I have with stalking is figuring out where the heck I am so I can drag them to the road.



Definitely not speaking for me, lol. I dont give meat away, folks can keep all that nasty grocery store meat. Dont drag either, there is a much simpler n easier method.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 8, 2015)

huntingonthefly said:


> Definitely not speaking for me, lol. I dont give meat away, folks can keep all that nasty grocery store meat. Dont drag either, there is a much simpler n easier method.



Do you leave the hide on when you quarter? If so, at which point in the process do you remove it? Think I'm going to leave it on with the next one.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 9, 2015)

There is a good video on the Raptor Razr website showing a good way to skin and quarter in the field. 
I don't use a raptor razr but this is a good way to do it.
http://www.raptorazor.com/pages/vidoes

I use these roofers hook blades in a razor knife.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/15922489?...73419512&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78765905672&veh=sem


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 10, 2015)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Do you leave the hide on when you quarter? If so, at which point in the process do you remove it? Think I'm going to leave it on with the next one.


Remove hide n actually clean it inside its own hide using as a ground/dirt barrier. Place meat in large ice bags, then inside backpack.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 10, 2015)

huntingonthefly said:


> Remove hide n actually clean it inside its own hide using as a ground/dirt barrier. Place meat in large ice bags, then inside backpack.



Thanks, that's how I do it as well. May have to try the ice bag trick though.


----------



## hogman1 (Feb 4, 2016)

I gave hogs away to folks who were having parties, to my Soldiers, Had a lot of barbecues, and I tell ya, if you take a hog down to the place I call "little mexico" going towards Glenville and pull into the trailer park with the big pond behind it, folks line up for a free hog. I filled up my freezer, then filled other folks freezers too. There are not too many hogs out here in missouri, but Ive been able to kill 4 of them in 3 hunts. I use the same lessons learned in Georgia here.


----------



## base3448 (Feb 5, 2016)

Leave the hide on.  Cut front and back legs off.  Pop out back straps out and tender loin. Cut ribs if u want.  And pack out on ur back. The hide keeps its clean and the flies off.   U can de done to if u wanted  it lighter.   Dragging out a hog to the road is not worth the pain.  Places I have hunted the raid is a good hump.


----------

